# Nature Names for boys?



## DottyLottie

Not sure what team we are on yet, but I have a feeling we are team blue, which is lovely of course, but gives us a bit of a name headache.

All our children have nature themed names, and we would like to continue that theme, but it is SO hard to choose boys names that fit in with this theme without being a touch too unusual.

I am not adverse to weird names (my youngest is called Bluebell!), but I think you have to be more careful with boys, they are more likely to get picked on for funky names me thinks.

So far the only one we agree on is Wren (which we also like for a girl), I think it is nice without being too weird.
But OH still isn't sure.

I am really not keen on the obvious Dale, Basil, Sage....

I quite like Fox, Flint or Bear but OH hates these, and I admit, they are quite out there.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## LeighAnne89x

Ermm..how about Aspen, Barley, Reed?

I think Flint is a cool name :D


----------



## Mumma2B2010

Wren is a nice one. :) I like that one.


----------



## readyforbaby

Love Wren for a girl. I also really like Fox for a boy though I agree it is a little out there. What are the names of your other kids?

We also aren't sure what we are having yet but everyone tells us they think team blue too.

Canyon?
Stone?
River?
Otter?
Shepard?
Leaf?
Forrest?


----------



## Racheldigger

Well, if you want a masculine nature name that isn't too off-the-wall, you can't go far wrong with Robin.


----------



## Racheldigger

Should have thought to add this the first time! My Little Rowan is a girl, but Rowan seems to be more popular as a boy's name at the moment, as everyone I tell her name to assumes she's a boy. This may be due to the two most prominent Rowans - Rowan Atkinson the comic actor and Rowan Williams, the Archbishop of Canterbury - at the moment both being men.


----------



## jennie-jack

i love storm or red but my oh says no. i also love rowen.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love Rowen, River, Robin, Flint


----------



## Belle

My friends little boy is called Lake which i think is lovely!
Hunter
Flint


----------



## XXKitKatXX

Elias River


----------



## venusrockstar

River
Hunter
Winter
Fox


----------



## jellybean83

Eden....i love this name


----------



## Farie

I like Flint, if he wants something less unusual later in life he can shorten it to Flin (as in Flynn)


----------



## emmylou209

flint, forrest, robin, and eden


----------



## hmu04146

I know a Winter it really suits him, also Clay, Ash and theres something about Falcon I like, theres a Falcon an my little stepdaughters nursery and its cool xxx


----------



## Joyzerelly

Ocean 
Willow
Zanzibar
Beau
Cinnabar
River 
Rowan
Ember
Moss
Sable
Meadow
Autumn 
Sky


----------



## Sarahkka

You can also try those sorts of names in other languages.
Orson, or Ourson, is bear or little bear in French, I think I just read?
and Leaf can also be spelled Leif, so you get the reference to nature and to the explorer.
Renard is fox in French.
Etc.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Rock, Clay, Ash, Asher, Ashton, Willow, Kai, Ocean, Falcon, Raven, Sequoia, Sky, Skyler, Blaze, Orion


----------



## Auntie

How about Sparrow?


----------



## Wriggley

MommyTammyPA said:


> Rock, Clay, Ash, Asher, Ashton, Willow, Kai, Ocean, Falcon, Raven, *Sequoia*, Sky, Skyler, Blaze, Orion


OMG!!!! lol i have been keeping this name off this forum for AGES as this is the name we have picked out and didnt want anyone to steal it! hahahahah

SEQUOIA is the name we are having, we have had it picked out for quite a few weeks now.. i cant believe it has been revealed on here lol!!!


----------



## Delamere19

Wow thats unusual. How is it pronounced?


----------



## Wriggley

Delamere19 said:


> Wow thats unusual. How is it pronounced?

-_- lol


----------



## Joyzerelly

How about Auburn?


----------

